# My farm pictures!!



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice animals! Love that dobey.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oooh... look guys the camara is out. Quick look. Smile every one.
Nice farm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice pics, hehe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Great Pics! Weather looks nice & warm too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone looks happy!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I just wanted to put a smile on someone’s face. 
Yes the weather has been very nice. We’re expecting 70F for thanksgiving.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww love them all!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks! You definitely put a smile on my face!
Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Just a few more pictures to brighten your day!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Love all the pics! We have a similar Calico <3 and I'm jealous of the cows! We want to get some at some point!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so nice and healthy! Looks great! Thanks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The traditional boer doe with the white blaze likes to pose for you... like “Take a picture of me on this wagon!” Or “Look at me wearing a chair!”


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice animals, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> The traditional boer doe with the white blaze likes to pose for you... like "Take a picture of me on this wagon!" Or "Look at me wearing a chair!"


Yes that's my spoiled rotten little Sunshine. She loves to pose for pictures of all kinds. I think I might have a thousand pics of her. Lol.


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Awe! I love the pictures! Definitely brightened my day! I wish we had a big farm like that... maybe one day!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

A few more...


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures! Especially the “group with cat”.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice photography!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> Lovely pictures! Especially the "group with cat".


Lol yeah you couldn't keep that cat from coming to the barn with you even if you locked her up. When we had the vet out to do a c-section on a cow the cat dug through all their equipment and almost took off with a rubber glove!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

QUESS WHAT EVERYONE!! It's snowing!!!! This is the first time it's snowed in 6 years! None of the animals even know what it is!! Yay!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Nice farm! Your snow today will be my nasty cold rain tonight!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Well the snow is pretty much gone now. But I was able to get some nice pictures and build some snowmen. Sunshine (goat) and Tootsie (dog) went on a walk through the pastures with me.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lovely pictures!
I like where Sunshine stands on the feed bag and where she chews on the snowman’s arm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

